# Treats



## Jazzy (Mar 2, 2010)

Hey everyone! I have an 8 week old Cockapoo, and was wondering what type of "reward" snacks/treats everyone gives their dog. Our breeder recommended anything all natural and somewhat on the softer side. At the pet store there was a thousand different ones to choose from...Thanks!


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

we make our own treets, livercake. it stinks the house out but the dogs love it. 

Livercake Recipe 

this recipe is a labour of love as the making of it leaves 
a very pungent aroma in the house therefore, 
we recommend you try this recipe when your not expecting visitors that evening.... 
Ingredients 

1 lb of pigs liver 
2 eggs 
1 bulb of garlic 
1 lb of self raising flour 

1....Place your pigs liver into a mixer and liquidise. 
2....Then add your garlic & 2 eggs and mix together. 
3....Gradually add self raising flour and mix together 
until a stiff dough. 

Alternative method 

If using a small mixer follow steps 1 & 2 then remove half of the mixture before mixing in 1/2 a lb of flour thus avoiding clogging the mixer. 
Next, do the same again with the remainder of the mixture. 
Transfer to baking dish and microwave for 6-7 minutes 
(based on a 750 oven) then cool. 
Cut into manageable sizes, place in several freezer bags and freeze for future use.


----------



## Dave (May 25, 2009)

What type of treat does your cockapoo like? Benny, for example, doesn't like hard treats, and will only eat the soft/chewy ones. Back when he was being trained, we bought training treats. They're tiny chewy treats. We also bought him liver treats, which were also small. For bigger treats, he enjoys Beggin Strips.


----------

